# gas boiler problem



## derryman (4 Sep 2009)

Hello
I am looking for the contact details of a reputable gas boiler repair man in Rathfarnham South Dublin, I know the default is to contact Bord Gais, but I had it BG serviced in summer 08 and literally the BG guy spent 15 mins vacuuming the boiler case and charged over 100 euro - did not inspire me.

It is an Ideal Classic System - wall mounted fanned flue - 10 years old
The boiler starts up each time with a decent blue flame and I hear the pump running but after 30 secs or so, it cuts out and stays off for 15 mins or so and then restarts again and so on for 30 secs - eventually after doing this 3/4 times - I hear a hissing sound (expansion tank?) and its cuts off asap. I then turn it off for fear of damaging any thing. The pipe leading from the boiler to the pump on top is hot and pipe hot aferwards into the wall - storage tank upstairs is lukewarm only - all radiators cold

The boiler worked reliably before the summer (but was off last 3 months)

Any idea what is wrong / repairer recommendations / likely costs

thanks in advance


----------



## DavyJones (4 Sep 2009)

Are you sure it isn't the fan you hear? could be the pump has stuck after a long peroid of un-use. Perhaps DOGBS could corret me, but I don't think they have a flow switch.(if the pump doesn't work on some boilers, nothing happens)


----------



## derryman (4 Sep 2009)

Hello Davyjones

I think the pump works as the pipe either side is the same temperature and upstairs even though the hot water storage tank is one floor up the water gets luke warm at the top of the tank (something must be pushing it) - the pump might be stopping after a while and then the boiler cuts out with a thermostat safety?

Would the pump respond to a gentle tap (he says holding a lump hammer with intent)

thanks


----------



## DavyJones (4 Sep 2009)

I can't recommend you take a hammer to your boiler. I'm going to pull up the manual on the boiler, what letters come after it's name?


----------



## derryman (5 Sep 2009)

Hello

it is a Ideal Classic System LXFF 260 V5 - at least that is all it says on the front - you are right about the hammer - although it works a treat with a sticking car starter motor (just make sure you are not hitting the alternator ;-)

thanks


----------



## DGOBS (5 Sep 2009)

I agree with Davy, sounds like a sticky pump, not a whole lot in those boilers.
Cast iron heat exchanger, pcb, fan, wouldnt light at all if it was the fan, and doesnt sound like a pcb problem.


----------



## derryman (8 Sep 2009)

Hello DGOBS and Davyjones

can "Sticky Pumps" be cleaned out and repaired - or are you best to replace it - there are no leaks and it could simply be a sediment buildup over 3 months of no usage during summer, but it always cuts out after same time period each time.

There are two screwtop isolation valves either side of the pump housing on top of the boiler - so should be straightforward to remove / replace if needed

What could be approx cost to fit new pump if needed (UK consumer guides suggest £150 - £200 all in?) - it runs 9 rads in stamp duty exempt size house

thanks


----------



## DavyJones (8 Sep 2009)

I have learnt a couple of truths in my time as a plumber and one of those is, Pump valves will leak if you touch them, they will leak from the part you turn to shut it off. It's a pain and a reason I never allow those slotted pump valves be used on any job we do.

Change pump valves also, go for a type with an exposed nib or spindle that you turn off with an adjustable spanner.

Are you going to do it your self?


----------



## DGOBS (8 Sep 2009)

Question, what has the stamp duty exemption got to do with the pump????

Yeah Davy, those blasted valves! how many times have you cursed the designer......I know I have (love my pipe freezer, I really do!)


----------



## Peter C (8 Sep 2009)

Water Pressure ?


----------



## derryman (9 Sep 2009)

I was not sure whether the puimps came in different sizes - hence indicating 9 radiators and standard size (stamp duty exempt) 2 storey house so that a pump could be sized?

No, I would prefer the name of a reputable plumber / gas boiler person who covers Rathfarnham area and if possible a ball park price to replace a pump please


----------



## derryman (30 Sep 2009)

Would just like to note that Tony Gordon AKA DGOBS called out the other day and replaced my boiler pump at a fair price (threw in a service as well) - all in all, a very knowledgeable and courteous fellow, whom I would have no hesitation in recommending to others looking for gas boiler repairs.


----------

